# whats on the menu 2nite??



## savali (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey fellow tokers i want to know what everyone is smoking tonight. ...im smoking Hollywood Haze and Girl scout cookies


----------



## savali (Jun 24, 2014)

Hollywood. Haze


----------



## charface (Jun 24, 2014)

That looks pretty nice.


----------



## savali (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea its fire bro...im going to post what im smoking in this thread every night..feel free to post


----------



## savali (Jun 25, 2014)

Tonight. Im smoking 

First Aid
Space queen
Green crack x Skunk


----------



## olimmilo (Jun 25, 2014)

Puffin on cookies. Really nice zebra stripe of purple.....well what's left lol


----------



## Azhden (Jun 26, 2014)

Will be enjoying this today/night 

Some Vac Chamber purged Hash (quick wash "Alcohol"), this pic was taken yesterday right after the vacuum hit -24.5 Hg (~45 seconds), pulled all the water and remaining alcohol right out


----------



## savali (Jun 26, 2014)

Space queen....smells like ppineapple juice


----------



## savali (Jun 26, 2014)

Girl scout cookies


----------



## savali (Jun 26, 2014)

Green crack x Skunk


----------



## savali (Jun 26, 2014)

Chem 91'


----------



## savali (Jun 26, 2014)

Olimmino looks. Fire bro....ahzden happy dabbing my friend


----------



## pellpell4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Smokin on Cali Jack. Never heard of it til I hit up the dispensary. Delicious fruity smell and taste with a great high. Supposed to be some type of Jack Herer Hybrid. 

Also, I'm real jealous of that Chem 91. I need to find some "legit" Chem 91.


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 6, 2014)

be hitting some Kwazulu. I prefer to get my genetics from the dutch seed folk.


----------

